# Rembrandt Tulips



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Just finished the other painting I was working on. These are Rembrandt Tulips. The photo was not in good light. It's raining out.

I set my pricing depending on how I evaluate the painting. Poor, Fair, Good, Very Good, Superior. I really like this painting and I'm leaning towards a 'good' or 'very good' on this one. I'm thinking about making the leaves a little lighter but I'm going to wait till tomorrow to decide that. So I'm looking forward to hearing what you think the pricing category should be. Remember we are talking about my work, not an experienced artists level work. 

I do wish I didn't put that bud in on the top, it just looks out of place.:unhappy:

There is some glare on the painting because it's still wet.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

flowers are very hard to paint and get looking natural you've done a great job here
I'd class this on your scale as Good.
RE the budding flower at the top - would adding another bud or possibly 2 help? I don't know, but I love the colors of it and most the leaves.
the centre flower on the left is beautiful


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Meli. I did some minor changes. I put the bud in the background and lightened the leaves a bit. Tomorrow I will try to get a picture outside if it stops raining.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

the highlights on the leaves completely change it for me it's gone up to very good yay!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I was able to get a better photo this morning. It is not raining out, finally!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

That is lovely Terry :smile: Love those colors


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

OMG! Wonderful in every way Terry.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you so much LeighAnn and Dick. You make me feel so good! I might not sell this one, I really like it. Maybe I'll do it again and pick out the best of the two and keep that one and sell the other. :biggrin:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Great job Terry! The composition is primo!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Awww, thank you Susan!


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

I like this. It's stylized, IMHO, not true-to-life. But there's nothing wrong with that. I tend to draw true-to-life, and I think that I should spend more time learning how to stylize.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh @bbbaldie I like the term 'Stylized' :laugh: I am going to remember that. Actually in most all of my work I go for realism and it comes out stylized just because of my inability to do for real realism.

Thank you for your encouragement.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Jackson Pollock painted what he saw, too. That turned out okay for him.


----------

